# Will I be allowed entry or / when can I enter?



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Hi there, new to this forum.
I have a 1 year lease signed to rent an apartment in Spain (signed early March with intention to return to live in Spain at the end of March). 

I want to now move to Spain and get going with my live there. Will my signed lease be enough to allow me to land there? 

I don't have residency, I am Irish and intended to start the residency process after I was initially due to arrive (before all plans had to be disbanded due to Coronavirus).

Would anyone have any idea of when I can travel?

Apols for the question if it has been asked loads of times - I will also search on the forum for further info.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This might help. Though I don’t think a signed lease would permit you to enter before 15 June.

https://english.elpais.com/society/...on-international-travelers-until-june-15.html


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> This might help. Though I don’t think a signed lease would permit you to enter before 15 June.


Sorry I had to remove your link to quote you as I can't post links.

Thank you for your reply. I had a feeling that this might be the responses I would get.

Do you think I will only be allowed entry when tourists are allowed to enter, as this is what I would possibly be considered to be as I don't have residency?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's been announced today that international tourism will commence at the beginning of July. That presumably means the end of the 14 day quarantine period for people coming from overseas currently in force.

It must be really frustrating, but as you aren't currently resident and don't appear to meet any of the other criteria for being allowed to enter Spain before then, I can't honestly see why you would be regarded as anything other than a tourist. But if you want it straight from the horse's mouth, contact the Spanish Embassy. 

At least you'll still have plenty of time to regularise your residency before the (assumed) end of the Brexit transition period at the end of December.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi. You will be classed as a tourist. I asked the question of both the British Consulate in Spain and my solicitor in Spain who contacted the Spanish authorities.

The rules are at the moment. Only those who have residence or are travelling for work (you will need lots of paperwork from employer etc). Travelling to care for a parent or child (also will need paperwork). There are other reasons but they are rather specific.

You like us will just have to wait until we are allowed to travel. Our plans are now to drive our stuff over, going by ferry to Bilbao in mid August, when we had planned to go next month.

With regard to the above we own a property outright and have an elderly relative (my wife's father) who lives in Spain and we tried to get the ok to travel on the basis of looking after him. We were told no. Even though we have no address in the Uk, we were planning to move around but have ended up stuck with our son in his 1 bed flat...So even though we would be travelling to our home, we cannot yet.

Also once you know when you can travel, ask your solicitor (if you have one) to attempt to get your residence appointment. Ours if going to start trying to book from the 10th of august for our arrival on the 20th.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Probably not before July, but as I understand it the date in July is not yet known and it may not be the beginning of July.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> *It's been announced today that international tourism will commence at the beginning of July.* That presumably means the end of the 14 day quarantine period for people coming from overseas currently in force.
> 
> It must be really frustrating, but as you aren't currently resident and don't appear to meet any of the other criteria for being allowed to enter Spain before then, I can't honestly see why you would be regarded as anything other than a tourist. But if you want it straight from the horse's mouth, contact the Spanish Embassy.
> 
> At least you'll still have plenty of time to regularise your residency before the (assumed) end of the Brexit transition period at the end of December.


As I understand it, the border will be opened in July, but the date is not yet known? So it could be the beginning of July or later in the month. I do know that this is being interpreted differently in various media reports, with some apparently assuming it is the beginning of July, but AFAIK the ack of clarity is currently an issue for the tourism industry to the extent that reservations cannot be opened up at this time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> As I understand it, the border will be opened in July, but the date is not yet known? So it could be the beginning of July or later in the month. I do know that this is being interpreted differently in various media reports, with some apparently assuming it is the beginning of July, but AFAIK the ack of clarity is currently an issue for the tourism industry to the extent that reservations cannot be opened up at this time.


 This from El Mundo yesterday
https://www.elmundo.es/economia/empresas/2020/05/23/5ec9116b21efa057638b4621.html
*



Sánchez: "Turistas, España os espera desde julio"El presidente del Gobierno ha querido lanzar un mensaje a los potenciales turistas extranjeros: Habrá temporada turística este año en España, será sanitariamente segura y desde julio

Click to expand...

*


> El sector lo que reclamaba es *una fecha concreta de apertura *que permita a los visitantes potenciales organizarse y criticaba que España fuera prácticamente el único país europeo con gran peso turístico *cuyo jefe de Gobierno no había lanzado todavía un mensaje* para tranquilizar y atraer a turistas extranjeros. Más bien al contrario, España ha adoptado medidas hasta ahora, como la *cuarentena forzosa a quien entre en el país, que disuadían* a los potenciales turistas de plantear siquiera una visita a España.


No concrete date
Bold from El Mundo, no me


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> As I understand it, the border will be opened in July, but the date is not yet known? So it could be the beginning of July or later in the month. I do know that this is being interpreted differently in various media reports, with some apparently assuming it is the beginning of July, but AFAIK the ack of clarity is currently an issue for the tourism industry to the extent that reservations cannot be opened up at this time.


Oh dear, my friends who run a B&B on the coast have just announced on Facebook that it will be open to overseas visitors from 1 July ... hope they aren't in for a disappointment!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh dear, my friends who run a B&B on the coast have just announced on Facebook that it will be open to overseas visitors from 1 July ... hope they aren't in for a disappointment!


Hopefully it will be clarified soon, I'm sure you are aware of how and why this came about, and doubtless the political pressure will continue, most likely for the beginning of July. Sanchez has managed to put public health ahead of the economy until now, but Spain, like France and Italy, but more so in terms of tourism as a % of GDP, is too reliant on tourism to continue to keep its borders closed much longer. I suspect France will announce a date in a few days opening up borders in mid June. Boris OTOH was finally pressured into instituting enforced quarantine measures, but, even though the UK is less reliant on tourism, I suspect it won't last long. And of course the impact on direct and indirect jobs in Spain is massive. So we might see borders opening until sometime during the autumn and if necessary closing up again after that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh dear, my friends who run a B&B on the coast have just announced on Facebook that it will be open to overseas visitors from 1 July ... hope they aren't in for a disappointment!


What liabilities will small businesses like that have if clients can't travel. Who reimburses costs of B&B, hotel, flights...?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The other point is that although it has been stated that borders will be open, it doesn't say that they will be open to visitors from all countries. 

I'm still of the opinion that decisions will be made on a country by country basis, as & when each country meets the same criteria that we have to meet to be able to move freely around the country. 


Clearly a date can't yet be given, since it isn't yet known exactly when that will be, although indications are that it will be some time in July. 

Also, there's also the possibility that should figures climb again past a certain point, areas could be moved back to phase 1 or even 0.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What liabilities will small businesses like that have if clients can't travel. Who reimburses costs of B&B, hotel, flights...?


Booking.com offers free cancellation up till the day before, so that's not an issue. But flights would be the traveller's responsibility surely, it's up to them to find out whether, where and when they are allowed to fly.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> The other point is that although it has been stated that borders will be open, it doesn't say that they will be open to visitors from all countries.
> 
> I'm still of the opinion that decisions will be made on a country by country basis, as & when each country meets the same criteria that we have to meet to be able to move freely around the country.
> 
> ...


They've just confirmed it will only be certain countries. Date still tbc.

La apertura de España al turismo extranjero dependerá de pactos entre países


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Booking.com offers free cancellation up till the day before, so that's not an issue. But flights would be the traveller's responsibility surely, it's up to them to find out whether, where and when they are allowed to fly.


I would think so, but then it's a lot to ask people to risk .
Hopefully Spaniards, and people like us will stay in Spain and the hotels and B&Bs will be full of domestic clients


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> They've just confirmed it will only be certain countries. Date still tbc.
> 
> La apertura de España al turismo extranjero dependerá de pactos entre países


I'm glad... 

I had a bit of a rant on FB & voiced that opinion. Local councillors were 'liking' it & our mayor definitely has the ear of Sánchez - so I figured I might be thinking along the same lines as the govt.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Booking.com offers free cancellation up till the day before, so that's not an issue. .



That helps the guest that booked that way. It doesn't help the host. Many of whom are in bad shape.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NickZ said:


> That helps the guest that booked that way. It doesn't help the host. Many of whom are in bad shape.


Very true. But that's always been the case with Booking.com, people can cancel the day before and it's too late to re-let the room. 

I've booked a night, with dinner, at a lovely little hotel not far from here for 26 June, the first night they are open. I've always wanted to go there and this seems like the best possible time, especially since we've been housebound for so long and need an opportunity to spend some of the money we've saved. I hope lots of other people do the same!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Very true. But that's always been the case with Booking.com, people can cancel the day before and it's too late to re-let the room.
> 
> I've booked a night, with dinner, at a lovely little hotel not far from here for 26 June, the first night they are open. I've always wanted to go there and this seems like the best possible time, especially since we've been housebound for so long and need an opportunity to spend some of the money we've saved. I hope lots of other people do the same!


In my experience with Booking.com, the conditions vary - with some properties you can cancel up to the day before without charge, that's true, but others have different deadlines, sometimes up to a month before travel, up until cancellation charges are payable. I had booked 3 different properties in Italy in June, and every one of them had different cancellation deadlines. The cheapest prices are always non refundable, ie you pay in full at the time of booking and don't get anything back if you cancel, no matter how far in advance of travel.

Hope you enjoy your "mini break", we hope to do similar things.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> In my experience with Booking.com, the conditions vary - with some properties you can cancel up to the day before without charge, that's true, but others have different deadlines, sometimes up to a month before travel, up until cancellation charges are payable. I had booked 3 different properties in Italy in June, and every one of them had different cancellation deadlines. The cheapest prices are always non refundable, ie you pay in full at the time of booking and don't get anything back if you cancel, no matter how far in advance of travel.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your "mini break", we hope to do similar things.


I agree, sometimes you have to pay up to the full amount when booking and if you cancel in some instances you lose the entire amount.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Very true. But that's always been the case with Booking.com, people can cancel the day before and it's too late to re-let the room.
> 
> I've booked a night, with dinner, at a lovely little hotel not far from here for 26 June, the first night they are open. I've always wanted to go there and this seems like the best possible time, especially since we've been housebound for so long and need an opportunity to spend some of the money we've saved. I hope lots of other people do the same!


 We're not making any plans to go away for the summer yet. Too much uncertainty still here. The only place we are sure to go is Bilbao at some time or other


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> In my experience with Booking.com, the conditions vary - with some properties you can cancel up to the day before without charge, that's true, but others have different deadlines, sometimes up to a month before travel, up until cancellation charges are payable. I had booked 3 different properties in Italy in June, and every one of them had different cancellation deadlines. The cheapest prices are always non refundable, ie you pay in full at the time of booking and don't get anything back if you cancel, no matter how far in advance of travel.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your "mini break", we hope to do similar things.


I always choose places with a late cancellation option - then decide a few days before when I see the weather forecast. We get a fierce wind here, the Levante, so there's no point going somewhere by the beach if that's on the way. But that won't apply to my birthday treat, because we're going for the food and the ambience.


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for all of your replies.

So July looks like it could be a goer - but no one know whats date yet.

I might be better holding off until early Aug


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Coffeeart said:


> Thanks for all of your replies.
> 
> So July looks like it could be a goer - but no one know whats date yet.
> 
> I might be better holding off until early Aug


I would agree with this. In fact Im betting that the ferries will start first as you can be social isolated during the whole trip with ease.

You do however have to hope that Spain will continue onwards with the de-escalation and not go backwards a step or so.

Ive been watching the live webcam feeds from various European cities and beaches and on the whole people seem to be distancing well (Benidorm is like a ghost town)


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Barriej said:


> I would agree with this. In fact Im betting that the ferries will start first as you can be social isolated during the whole trip with ease.
> 
> You do however have to hope that Spain will continue onwards with the de-escalation and not go backwards a step or so.
> 
> Ive been watching the live webcam feeds from various European cities and beaches and on the whole people seem to be distancing well (Benidorm is like a ghost town)


Fingers crossed.

We plan to fly as we have no car to go on the ferry - and will have a dog with us who will go on the hold


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

The big question mark is if governments decide its necessary for tourists and visitors to their
country to self-isloate for 14 days upon entry. A number of countries are imposing this
restriction, like the UK and France with Spain doing the same.
Although Spain's Foreign minister said the requirement for visitors arriving from abroad to
self-isolate for a fortnight is purely a temporary measure during lockdown, that she hopes
will finish by the end of June.

If the dreaded second wave of Coronavirus infections takes place, then the easing of travel
restrictions could be quickly reversed. So who knows which way it's all going to pan out.


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Williams2 said:


> The big question mark is if governments decide its necessary for tourists and visitors to their
> country to self-isloate for 14 days upon entry. A number of countries are imposing this
> restriction, like the UK and France with Spain doing the same.
> Although Spain's Foreign minister said the requirement for visitors arriving from abroad to
> ...


All fair points.

We don't mind self isolating for 14 days - we don't intend to leave tha apt anyway (but will need to pack lots of dried food in our suitcase)

The reversal of travel allowances due to a second wave could be very problematic with timings and we could find ourselves in limbo again.

We are finding it difficult to make concrete plans to give up our house and jobs here......and it is changing all the time.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Coffeeart said:


> All fair points.
> 
> We don't mind self isolating for 14 days - we don't intend to leave tha apt anyway (but will need to pack lots of dried food in our suitcase)
> 
> ...


I have total sympathy for you. We are in a similar position. We went to our place in late Feb to tie up some loose ends, complete the car purchase etc ready for either a drive over in a one way rental or to fly once all the uk stuff was sorted.

We gave our flat up at the end of March, I was due to retire at the same time but my employer asked me to stay (I work on machines in the food, healthcare and chemical industry). 
Ive now changed our move date twice but at least we are still healthy (I'm not going to mention my thoughts or experiences during this time). 

I would have no problem with self isolating and only going to the shops to get food, even if it meant wearing gloves a mask and even a tee shirt with the words "recent immigrant keep clear" on the back.  If it meant we could travel before all the tourists. 

We won't want to spend time on the beach, I have move than enough things to do moving all our stuff into the apartment.

Good luck with the move Im sure it will all work out OK in the end.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Barriej said:


> I would agree with this. In fact Im betting that the ferries will start first as you can be social isolated during the whole trip with ease.
> 
> You do however have to hope that Spain will continue onwards with the de-escalation and not go backwards a step or so.
> 
> Ive been watching the live webcam feeds from various European cities and beaches and on the whole people seem to be distancing well (Benidorm is like a ghost town)


Not sure about the ferries, look how the virus spread rapidly on the cruise ships.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coffeeart said:


> We don't mind self isolating for 14 days - we don't intend to leave tha apt anyway (but will need to pack lots of dried food in our suitcase)
> 
> .


You’re still allowed out to buy food and other essential items during quarantine, so don’t worry about that. Hygiene measures in shops are very strict, and they only allow limited numbers in at a time. But bring some masks!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Not sure about the ferries, look how the virus spread rapidly on the cruise ships.


I have a nice email from Brittany ferries.

Basically you will turn up at the ferry port, stay in the vehicle until its loaded, then with masks on go straight to your cabin and restrict your movements while onboard. 
And movement outside of cabins will require you to wear a mask. Restaurants will (may) be closed but takeaway food should (may) be available. More details nearer to the time of the sailing.
Im assuming they will only allow one deck at a time to leave vehicles and the same for the unloading in Spain.

No foot passengers or people using the sleeper seats, you can only book with a cabin.

They are already to go. Thermal screens have been fitted at Portsmouth port ready for sailings to restart.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Barriej said:


> I have a nice email from Brittany ferries.
> 
> Basically you will turn up at the ferry port, stay in the vehicle until its loaded, then with masks on go straight to your cabin and restrict your movements while onboard.
> And movement outside of cabins will require you to wear a mask. Restaurants will (may) be closed but takeaway food should (may) be available. More details nearer to the time of the sailing.
> ...


The only question with taking a Car Ferry or any type of Cruise ship is 'if an outbreak happens on board'
then that Car Ferry or that Cruise ship could be left quarantined in harbour for at least 2 weeks.

Many will remember the headlines about the Diamond Princess Cruise ship where people were confined 
to their cabins for weeks in Japan, early this year.

The Guardian - Diamond Princess passengers confined to their cabins in Japan


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> The only question with taking a Car Ferry or any type of Cruise ship is 'if an outbreak happens on board'
> then that Car Ferry or that Cruise ship could be left quarantined in harbour for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> Many will remember the headlines about the Diamond Princess Cruise ship where people were confined
> ...


But it is a short trip of around 24 hours and with proper safeguards, not a cruise, so not the same thing at all, not new passengers boarding and existing passengers leaving along the way. Carnaval cruises was totally negligent in relation to the Diamond Princess and the Ruby Princess. Brittany is putting strong measures in place.

For those who can travel by air, air travel is considered safe even without social distancing, in part because of the way air is delivered to passengers within the cabin - there has been lots of investigation into this, especially in France following an Air France flight that was packed with passengers returning home from overseas. I'd bet my bottom dollar airlines will quickly be offering flights once borders are open (because it is that or they will collapse), though I would not hazard a guess at how they will structure fares.


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> You’re still allowed out to buy food and other essential items during quarantine, so don’t worry about that. Hygiene measures in shops are very strict, and they only allow limited numbers in at a time. But bring some masks!


Oh I'm glad to hear that!!


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Barriej said:


> I have total sympathy for you. We are in a similar position. We went to our place in late Feb to tie up some loose ends, complete the car purchase etc ready for either a drive over in a one way rental or to fly once all the uk stuff was sorted.
> 
> We gave our flat up at the end of March, I was due to retire at the same time but my employer asked me to stay (I work on machines in the food, healthcare and chemical industry).
> Ive now changed our move date twice but at least we are still healthy (I'm not going to mention my thoughts or experiences during this time).
> ...


Glad to hear there are others in similar positions. Good luck - you are right it will work out in the end!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

No amount of filtering can or will protect you against sitting next or near to an infected passenger and remember they could be totally nonsymptomatic and totaly unaware that they were carriers.

Airlines are interested in one thing alone, getting back into the sky and avoiding bankruptcy, so unless you plan to fly in a Hazmat suit there is NO way of doing it safely, anything else is wishful thinking.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

MataMata said:


> No amount of filtering can or will protect you against sitting next or near to an infected passenger and remember they could be totally nonsymptomatic and totaly unaware that they were carriers.
> 
> Airlines are interested in one thing alone, getting back into the sky and avoiding bankruptcy, so unless you plan to fly in a Hazmat suit there is NO way of doing it safely, anything else is wishful thinking.


Can you walk down the street safely without wearing a Hazmat suit, after all anyone "could be totally nonsymptomatic and totaly unaware that they were carriers" and you could have inadvertently been contaminated, or someone in your circle or family could have been. What about when you go out shopping for essentials, touch something and inadvertently touch your face (whether or not you are wearing gloves)? And in the meantime, and whilst you are so busy avoiding the virus, you cross the road and get killed by a vehicle


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

EverHopeful said:


> Can you walk down the street safely without wearing a Hazmat suit, after all anyone "could be totally nonsymptomatic and totaly unaware that they were carriers" and you could have inadvertently been contaminated, or someone in your circle or family could have been. What about when you go out shopping for essentials, touch something and inadvertently touch your face (whether or not you are wearing gloves)? And in the meantime, and whilst you are so busy avoiding the virus, you cross the road and get killed by a vehicle


There have been instances where pedestrians have stepped into the road to avoid some people walking towards
them on the pavement ( to maintain 2 metres distancing ) and almost causing a road accident.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> There have been instances where pedestrians have stepped into the road to avoid some people walking towards
> them on the pavement ( to maintain 2 metres distancing ) and almost causing a road accident.


But they do that anyway when checking their Whatsapp messages.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain will lift two-week coronavirus quarantine for overseas arrivals from July 1


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain will lift two-week coronavirus quarantine for overseas arrivals from July 1


It isn't like El País to get it wrong, but I'm certain that at no time has July 1 been mentioned. 

Just 'July', and on a country by country basis according to individual pacts.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> It isn't like El País to get it wrong, but I'm certain that at no time has July 1 been mentioned.
> 
> Just 'July', and on a country by country basis according to individual pacts.


Agreed at a video conference with regional presidents yesterday afternoon apparently. It's in El Diario too.

https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/desescalada-anunciar-turistas-estrategia-Gobierno_0_1030997767.html



> A estas alturas de mayo, sin embargo, ya hay una fecha clara señalada por el mismo Sánchez para la 'nueva normalidad': finales de junio. Luego, el día 1 de julio, se levantará la cuarentena obligatoria para personas que visiten España, y con ello se reactivará el turismo.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Agreed at a video conference with regional presidents yesterday afternoon apparently. It's in El Diario too.
> 
> https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/desescalada-anunciar-turistas-estrategia-Gobierno_0_1030997767.html


Always thought the economy would win and tourism revive in July, the main start to the season. Love a holiday but wouldn't go stay in a hotel or community if as they say swimming times restricted or in some you have to book a time, nor eat from a buffet (hate them anyway). Still keeping fairly isolated here although we had a coastal walk recently. Have a mediterranean tan and more money


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Always thought the economy would win and tourism revive in July, the main start to the season. Love a holiday but wouldn't go stay in a hotel or community if as they say swimming times restricted or in some you have to book a time, nor eat from a buffet (hate them anyway). Still keeping fairly isolated here although we had a coastal walk recently. Have a mediterranean tan and more money


Yes, looking at my sister's photos of walks in the Sussex Downs it looks like you've had better weather than we have for most of the last two months.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Always thought the economy would win and tourism revive in July, the main start to the season. Love a holiday but wouldn't go stay in a hotel or community if as they say swimming times restricted or in some you have to book a time, nor eat from a buffet (hate them anyway). Still keeping fairly isolated here although we had a coastal walk recently. Have a mediterranean tan and more money


Yes, I wonder how pleasant it will be to be on holidays in a hotel in Spain this summer.

Nobody likes a smart-arse, but when I read about the sudden increase in demand for private rents this summer since Sanchez announced that holiday season was back on, the more smug I feel about having reserved a chalet by the sea for the first fortnight of August a month ago when everything was really cheap!

Trouble is now I'm worried that the host will cancel it so he can let it out to someone else for much more money... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain will lift two-week coronavirus quarantine for overseas arrivals from July 1


This does not surprise me - no point opening borders to tourists with the quarantine in place. It remains to be seen whether there will be a Schengen-wide agreement, which IMO will be harder (and longer) to achieve than bilateral agreements.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Had a call from my Spanish French cousin who lives in France this morning. They (she and her sister) took a trip to Hungary in late and returned early March. They usually visit Span several times a year, though she wasn't sure about travelling this year. I told her I though Spain would definitely lift all restrictions shortly, though I'm not sure she was convinced about that nor really keen to go.

OTOH I was talking to an retired acquaintance yesterday who kept saying how unsafe everything is and if he catches the virus he will die (admittedly he has a heart condition, although it is not serious - he is retired but younger and fitter than me ), then he said he and his wife (who also has a heart condition) would holiday in Spain as usual this year if the borders are opened


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder how travel fares will be. Had an email from BA yesterday (flights booked to Nice cancelled April) They have prices for June to Nice at £256 return. The flights we booked in April were £78 Not looked at any others yet but that is quite a hike.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> I wonder how travel fares will be. Had an email from BA yesterday (flights booked to Nice cancelled April) They have prices for June to Nice at £256 return. The flights we booked in April were £78 Not looked at any others yet but that is quite a hike.


I’ve just looked for my possible return in August. BA LGW to SVQ £78 EasyJet Luton to SVQ similar. 

Don’t want to book yet until I know Seville airport definitely open and need confirmation that husband can drive from Extremadura to Sevilla to collect me


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if there has been an update as to what countries tourists will be allowed visit from, come July 1st. 

And also what part of Spain they can travel to?

Thanks,
CoffeeArt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Coffeeart said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if there has been an update as to what countries tourists will be allowed visit from, come July 1st.
> 
> ...


No, nothing official yet.


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> No, nothing official yet.


Thank you for your response.

Is there any news source / website (in English) I should keep an eye on?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coffeeart said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if there has been an update as to what countries tourists will be allowed visit from, come July 1st.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coffeeart said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Is there any news source / website (in English) I should keep an eye on?


https://english.elpais.com/


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> https://english.elpais.com/


Thank you!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Some news on the international tourism front.



> The Spanish government has taken another step forward to facilitate the arrival of foreign tourists. ...
> 
> In an effort to reactivate the sector, the government announced that the compulsory 14-day quarantine for overseas arrivals would end by July 1. The Tourism Ministry then proposed that safe travel corridors be opened up between regions in the European Union with a similar level of control over the outbreak.
> 
> ...



https://english.elpais.com/economy_...reopen-to-foreign-tourists-before-july-1.html


----------



## Coffeeart (May 23, 2020)

I'm thinking of booking flights for near the end of July - Is this mad?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coffeeart said:


> I'm thinking of booking flights for near the end of July - Is this mad?


Depends where you are coming from. If it's outside the EU I would wait a while yet. If it's the USA I would make other plans!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

For countries in the Schengen area, borders will reopen on 21 June (1 July for Portugal). Qarantine requirements will also end on that date.

Other countries can enter from 1 July provided there is a reciprocal agreement in place, and taking into account the epidemiological situation in the country of origin.

https://english.elpais.com/spanish_...ster-pedro-sanchez-tells-regional-chiefs.html


----------

